# Vi control Main income(part/full-time job) Poll



## impressions (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi,
If such thread already exist, let me know...
Since there's plenty traffic here, and many work full time as a composer, but maybe most are half time, it would be interesting to know the percentage.

If you feel like sharing how you are working full time, library, tv, theaters, films etc-great for the discussion as well.

Cheerios


----------



## wst3 (Oct 7, 2012)

you didn't really have an entry that covered my situation<G>...

I do some composition - lately almost exclusively for live theatre, and much of that for non-profits, which means not a lot of income!

I do some recording, although I'm actively trying to wean myself off that. Margins have shrunk to the point where I feel like I am cluttering up the gutter!!

I do some product design, mostly analog audio stages, some power supplies, all music related though.

I do a LOT of system designs - these days there is more demand for audio + video, so I grudgingly do the video part, but I still love doing the audio part!

And when I get a chance I play. The focus here is also live theatre, I love playing in pit bands! But I'll play pretty much any time someone asks.

The funny part is I think I'd be lost if I had to give up any of these activities. I don't think I'd be happy focusing on only one, but I KNOW I'd be miserable if I had to give up any of them.

Do you suppose there is a 12 step program for me?


----------



## lee (Oct 7, 2012)

I think it´s interesting to see how many work full time as composers here. I already know this IS the place to be for a vi composer, and the pro % confirms it.

What an opportunity to learn for a happy composer hobbyist who once in a blue moon get paid for it, like myself! Amazing really.


----------



## Daryl (Oct 8, 2012)

I voted "yes" but it's not the whole truth. Whilst the majority of my income is from composing, I do also orchestrate, conduct and have a few pupils as well. I would never want to spend my whole working life composing, because I would miss the other aspects of music, particularly performing.

D


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 8, 2012)

I have been composing full-time since 1996.

Cons: uneven workload, taking ego hits as one or another of your musical outputs fails the production gauntlet, lonely work, some mixes bury your beautiful work, stress is always there, especially when trying to meet TV deadlines.

Pros: doing what you love for a living, working at home, sometimes for a very good pay, including getting paid royalties (free money!) for old work, no papers to correct, touch people with your music, no career-regrets on deathbed.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 8, 2012)

lee @ Mon Oct 08 said:


> I think it´s interesting to see how many work full time as composers here. I already know this IS the place to be for a vi composer, and the pro % confirms it.



I may be wrong, but there might be a bias here - hobbyists and part timers are probably less likely to fill in?

I'm part time, but I'm very lucky that there is an overlap with my other jobs in TV sound and post production (to a lesser extent, writing too). As the years go by I'm finding more and more overlap between sound and music, especially as word spreads that I can do both. I'd say income-wise it's about a third composition. It's terrific to have some hand to mouth work - sound - and regular royalty cheques. The two balance each other very well.


----------



## impressions (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks to the 46 people! 
big h5 to the repliers, so that means there are 514 chickens(560 views)?

here's my sad story-
i myself am a guitar teacher on my steady job(although that isn't that steady too) and on the side i compose(so far only about 20 projects).
oh, and i barely sustain myself. but that's probably because i haven't started as a composer.

keep em coming guys, not so difficult to press a vote...


----------



## dedersen (Oct 11, 2012)

Music is a secondary income for me only. I work in research (theoretical physics) as my main job. 

Before pursuing a degree in physics I considered pursuing music as a full-time career. It seemed more realistic to retain music as a hobby rather than physics, though. I was then fortunate enough to be able to actually make a healthy additional income from music, although a large percentage of that income is obviously redistributed in the form of new sample libraries.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 11, 2012)

I checked "half time but full time musician" but actually 2/3 of my income nowadays is royalties from projects I did over the years.

Thank you, BMI.

The simple truth is that on current projects I have to work 5 times as hard for 1/5 of the money. I would not want to be a young composer starting out now.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 11, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Thu Oct 11 said:


> I checked "half time but full time musician" but actually 2/3 of my income nowadays is royalties from projects I did over the years.
> 
> Thank you, BMI.
> 
> The simple truth is that on current projects I have to work 5 times as hard for 1/5 of the money. I would not want to be a young composer starting out now.



Out of interest, if 2/3rds of your income now is royalties, do you not get the same opportunities rights-wise as before? I know upfront fees are being cut, but royalties are often the saving grace... (potential for thread derail - if this gets more than a couple of replies, we should migrate!)


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 11, 2012)

I didn't vote cause there didn't seem to be an option like 'I have a day job but I'm trying hard to break into the industry. I eat, sleep and breathe music but unfortunately it hasn't paid off so far'.

'It's just a hobby' seem to indicate the fact that you don't take it seriously and that it's a hobby out of choice.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 11, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Thu Oct 11 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Thu Oct 11 said:
> 
> 
> > I checked "half time but full time musician" but actually 2/3 of my income nowadays is royalties from projects I did over the years.
> ...



Not really. My projects nowadays are not the kind that get substantial airplay, the way some of my previous ones did.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 11, 2012)

I am a full time 5th grade teacher. I enjoy teaching, but if for some reason I was able to make substantially more doing music I would quit in a heartbeat. Judging from what I have been reading on this forum that prospect seems to be not very realistic.

I have five kids so my musical ambitions are going to remain a hobby for me. The cool thing is that I enjoy what I do during the day. I have time after work to spend with my family, and then when they all go to bed I have time for music. 

Don


----------



## impressions (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry about lack of options guys, I can't edit poll questions.
r.soul Best is for you is half time composer, I'm sure you'll get a gig soon.
Wst3, didn't occur to me 1/3 musician 1/3 composer 1/3 day job. I would say you were 1/2 composer 1/2 musician since that's the majority of your income.

Despite bitterness, the majority here are full time so far! But I think everyone is interested in reality for bad and worse. So keep voting!


----------



## Martin Brannigan (Oct 11, 2012)

All of my income is from royalties, from past projects. I was a pop songwriter in a former "life", and thank heavens for a few hits and the PRS over here in the UK. Nowadays I am doing a few small film projects, nothing major ... but for me, it's a few small steps at a time as I try to learn some of the craft.


----------



## scottbuckley (Oct 11, 2012)

I was once full time, but now I do as many projects as time permits as I study science full-time. Makes for some hellish weeks when assignments clash with deadlines - but what's life without a challenge?

-s


----------



## nikolas (Oct 12, 2012)

I think that every year the percentage of composing raises, while the rest remain the same (so I work more actually). 

Still I think that my income comes 60% from composing and the rest from everything else (giging, teaching, producing, orchestrating, publishing scores (which is also raising quite nicely, to be honest), etc...


----------



## impressions (Oct 27, 2012)

just bumping in case anyone else wants to add their vote...(only 76 people compose here???)


----------



## Dan Mott (Oct 27, 2012)

Don't know what I am at all :D


----------



## rgames (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a day job outside the music world and write part-time. Most of my work these days is for libraries.

I used to work part-time as a musician - had a regular gig with a pops orchestra in the DC area and did sub gigs, pits, studio gigs, etc. for about 15 years but never did it full-time. About five years ago I started performing less and writing more.

I briefly entertained the idea of doing film work but after a couple years writing music I didn't like for directors who have no budget, no skill, and no artistic vision, I decided it's probably not for me. It's not even about the money - I don't need the money, I just am past the point in my life where I'm willing to be somebody's b1#ch just to get into that crazy branch of the music business 

rgames


----------



## JT (Oct 27, 2012)

Never been anything else but a musician, but I've worn a lot of different musical hats from arranger, orchestrator, copyist, studio musician, music librarian.

Now I work full time for a music publisher as an engraver, composer and arranger.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a mixed income. Usually about 30-50% comes from things like composition for games, music licensing, royalties, and in particular album sales on iTunes/CD Baby. The rest is from Impact Soundworks.


----------



## impressions (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't get why so little vote count?
I don't think anyone can track down anything.
It's pretty anonymous vote. As far as I know.

Why not give your vote?

I had 110 counts in my small country only, and this is a world wide site with thousands every day, just doesn't make sense to me why not vote?


----------

